# What is it?



## WBYStockMan9 (Aug 1, 2014)

I found a few logs on the side of the road. 


 

 

 
My guess is sycamore.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 2, 2014)

It looks line a pine species to me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with Greg- Pine


----------



## phinds (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep, looks like a pine to me, mainly because of the heavy blue stain. Other species do get it, even to that extent, but taken with the rest of the look, including the strong color difference between heartwood and sapwood due to varying density, it suggests pine.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd put money on pine.. Nice piece


----------



## phinds (Aug 3, 2014)

Can you get a cleaned-up end grain shot? Looking at it again, I see hints of rays that would be inconsistent with pine but I can't really tell from that pic.


----------

